# Electric Leveler



## wcocolin (Sep 29, 2005)

Does anyone have any expericence with a product called "StabiLevelizer 9000"? It is an add-on 12 V leveling unit. It mounts to the frame near the axle. Can be seen at www.stabilevelizer9000.com It looks like it would make leveling and stabilizing a lot easier and faster. The unit weighs 260 lbs.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but I remember Vern talking about doing something like this. You might PM him to see.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd have to see it work first...and look for frame distortion.

Tim


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I'd have to see it work first...and look for frame distortion.
> 
> Tim


X2 very new to me and would like to see some pics of it mounted to a TT. Min frame ground clearance is 18" and I don't remember what the clearance on mine was before the axel flip. Wonder what brand of tounge jack they used (you can see the welded tounge bracket on the jacks) so if it dosn't work you could always just remove the two jacks and use them for tounge jacks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

thats neat, little pricey for me. I will stick to lynx level blocks and the stock stablizers.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Man, is it that close? I've probably got 30 inches easy.



Scott and Jamie said:


> X2 very new to me and would like to see some pics of it mounted to a TT. Min frame ground clearance is 18" and I don't remember what the clearance on mine was before the axel flip. 2


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> X2 very new to me and would like to see some pics of it mounted to a TT. Min frame ground clearance is 18" and I don't remember what the clearance on mine was before the axel flip. 2


[/quote]
You have 30" ground clearance or more? PLEASE, post pictures as my friend has a 4x4 with huge tires and a lift kit. He would LOVE to get rid of his drop hitch and get a camper that would be level with his truck.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks very cool, but I'm with you Battalion Chief 3, pricey.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

for that price I'll spend the time and use what I got and spend the money on more trips
But thats just me
It is pretty cool idea thou

Don


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard of someone who installed powertwin-II stabilizers from Ultra-Fab Industries. They are substantially cheaper at around $700 each and you can buy them at Camping World. It is still an expensive mod but is looks intriguing. You can view one here: www.ultra-fab.com/productPages/ultra_powertwnII.htm

Let me know if anyone has any experience with them. Thanks.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Now, I'm not an engineer, and didn't sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night, so I'm only going to suggest doing a search, but I seem to remember something being said about the Outback frames not being engineered for this kind of thing, and that you could have a problem with frame distortion, similar to if you crank your factory stabilizers down too far.

This post reflects only the opinion of the author, and is not based any scientific fact in any way shape or form, just my opinion.

Tim


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wcocolin said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a product called "StabiLevelizer 9000"? It is an add-on 12 V leveling unit. It mounts to the frame near the axle. Can be seen at www.stabilevelizer9000.com It looks like it would make leveling and stabilizing a lot easier and faster. *The unit weighs 260 lbs.*


I don't think with your set-up I would want to add any more weight to the TT. I tow the 
27RSDS with my Expedition and I'm pretty-much at my limit. 
I think you could use a couple of aluminum stacker jacks in the center of your TT to achieve the same effect.
(to stabilize only)
It might not be easier or faster but it won't add 260# to your TT either.

Just my .02
MaeJae









side note: I am thinking about getting a "step saver" for the 
rear steps of my 27. We seem to get a lot of wiggling when someone(kids)
enter the camper and it is from the steps moving.


----------

